# Panel was today



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

We're delighted we got a YES at approval panel today for a little lady aged 0-4 so just a waiting game for a match now. It was hard going at times but was so worth that YES.xx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Well done & all the best for a match soon x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations its a great feeling isn't it, hope your not waiting long for a match, the waiting is the hardest bit for us so far


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant news congratulations xxx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Whoop, whoop! Awesome news.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations. Wonderful feeling isnt it. X x


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations. You must be elated


----------



## mrscharlala (Apr 11, 2014)

Fantastic. How great that must feel after all your hard work!


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Brilliant, congratulations.  
Ours a week on Monday!! Yikes


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

Congratulations Treaco... i got a YES today too..... celebrations tonight!!! xxx


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Treaco and Mollycat on being approved!


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it just feels so surreal sometimes but a great feeling. 

Mollycat congratulations.xx


----------

